# Tugboat 'Gatling' 1941



## rachman (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi, looking for any information, and especially a photo, of this tug which suffered a direct hit when bombed during the Japanese invasion of Hong Kong. I understand she survived and after the war was reclaimed and made seaworthy once again, possibly registered under a different name.

My interest centres around my Uncle who was killed on board the Gatling during this attack whilst serving in the HKDDC (Hong Kong Dockland Defence Corps)

Many thanks if any info.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

A few details

GATLING built 1937 by Hong Kong & Whampoa Dockyard Co.Ltd for The Admiralty.
1941: Captured at Hong Kong
1946: Recovered by Admiralty and quirkily renamed BOOMERANG
1951 Sold to H. P. Lenaghan Ltd, Belfast and renamed LENABAY, retaining Hong Kong registry.


----------



## senior pilot (Aug 18, 2007)

*gatlimg*

i don't know if this is the same vessel 
Boomerang built by Lobnitz & co Renfrew 1945
length 123' 6"
beam 24' 6"
draught 10' 6"
single screw, oil fired, 2 holds with 100 ton cargo capacity.
crew 5 officers 8 ratings
based Hong Tong towing lighters and transporting armament stores.
1947 at trincomalee for repairs
19/9/1950 sold to messrs Henry P Lenahan & sons Hong Kong

info from 50 years of naval tugs


----------



## senior pilot (Aug 18, 2007)

have been informed that the info in 50 years of naval tugs is incorrect and applies to the ammo carrier Gatling and not the tug the info from bill h is the correct info


----------

